# Vintage Lifco amp output tranformer



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

A wire from my old Lifco amp output transformer came out. Can it be fixed or do i need a new one?

This is a really cool amp uses four 6av6 tubes, two El 84s and a rectifier.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It's possible if it's on the outside winding and there's enough wire to retrieve and solder. Delicate procedure possibly.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics would help... What model number is it ? 500? 630?


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Its a Lifco 630 amp. I opened up the transformer a bit to see any possible connections. 

One is still attached , one is grounded to the chasis, maybe its the one in the middle?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this the secondary, the output going to the speaker? Where does the black wire in the picture attach? Does the amp still work? In some cases there is a third wire that is an alternate impedance but may not be used. I'm not familiar with the amp and don't have all the information, my apologies.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here are pics of my 630 to compare... seems like yours is missing one of you speaker wire, the one that is soldered on the chassis...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, just checked pics of my combo version of the 630, your just missing the speaker wire connected/grounded on the chassis...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I see a wire soldered to the chassis, no?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Considering it's all ripped up now; I'd replace it - not too expensive, like $40 for the part and easy enough to DIY (be safe; if you dunno what that means disregard this post).


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Great, thanks for the help, the amp is running now and sounds great it rocks. Ya maybe I was a bit hasty in opening up the transformer, I'm getting a smokey smell from it a bit. I will replace it sometime. There was somebody on this forum awile back tested the output of the transformer and found it had a 4 ohm output. I might try and might it 8 ohms.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Oh bubbling filter cap doesnt look good.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

the can cap is leaking !!! Cooling leak! The warp drive is going to explode !!!

You need a serious cap job on this thing... 

The OT should be fine...


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Heres what the cab looks like. It had a regal badge on it but I took it off and put on Grant one. I also put in a new 1 x 12 baffle.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Buzz said:


> Great, thanks for the help, the amp is running now and sounds great it rocks.


What did you do to get it running again?



Frenchy99 said:


> The *warp drive *is going to explode !!!


God one!! ...LOL


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> The OT should be fine...


It may work but it's a mess and there's some windings exposed - not very safe. At the very least tape it up (you can take your time replacing it, if you're patient you can get a used tranny for next to nothing; on a low power amp like this it's not an expensive part even new as mentioned).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> What did you do to get it running again?


He just needed to re-solder his output wire that was pulled from the chassis point... 2 wires from the OT go to the speaker jack, one of these is soldered to the chassis first on this model. his was pulled and the wire got disconnected at the solder point.



greco said:


> God one!! ...LOL


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Heres what the cab looks like. It had a regal badge on it but I took it off and put on Grant one. I also put in a new 1 x 12 baffle.


Nice!

I have 2 versions of the 630, have the head and 212 cab:


and have a 212 combo...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> He just needed to re-solder his output wire that was pulled from the chassis point... 2 wires from the OT go to the speaker jack, one of these is soldered to the chassis first on this model. his was pulled and the wire got disconnected at the solder point.


That is what I assumed looking at the pics. Great that you were able to help @Buzz ....Well done!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> It may work but it's a mess and there's some windings exposed - not very safe. At the very least *tape it up*


@Granny Gremlin Just to help me learn re: "tape it up", would you simply use electrical tape around the entire transformer ...or some other approach?

How would you spec a new transformer for this amp?

Once again, many thanks for all of your patience and help with teaching me more about electronics.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

greco said:


> @Granny Gremlin Just to help me learn re: "tape it up", would you simply use electrical tape around the entire transformer ...or some other approach?
> 
> How would you spec a new transformer for this amp?
> 
> Once again, many thanks for all of your patience and help with teaching me more about electronics.


Yes electrical tape. Just wrap around after folding those paper layers back, though all you really need to do is the one side; possibly a bit neater looking to just do strips across that one side vs a whole wrap.

As for the tranny, look for any 18W Marshall (which were similarly a pair of EL84s on the output) replacement type, like this one: Marshall 18W Output Transformer . A Vox style 15 watt should also work but they tend to be more expensive (e.g. Vox AC15 Vintage Output Transformer, 15W, 4/8/16 Ohms ).

Hammond should have an equivalent for the Marshall style at least... e.g. this guy (says for Fender but the primary impedance is that same as the Marshall ones above so should be fine): Hammond 1750E - Output Transformer - 8.5K, 8 OHM, PP, 15W

Nexgen doesn't have it but the ideal Hammond would be the 1750PA ( http://hammondmfg.com/pdf/EDB1750PA.pdf ) . If you ask they can prob get it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yes electrical tape. just wrap around after folding those paper layers back, though all you really need to do is the one side; possibly a bit neater looking to just do strips across that one side vs a whole wrap.
> 
> As for the tranny, ....


Thanks very much for taking the time to write all of this info.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd consider an option to put some enamel nail polish on the wires Granny Gremlin suggest taping. Choose your favourite colour.


----------



## Andre (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello. 
I have here a output transformer from a Lifco 630 combo in excellent condition but it's the 4 ohm version originally with two 8 inches speakers.
I remplace it with the output transformer of a Symphonic amp with 4-16 ohm tap. Specs are primary are 6400 ohm 40:1


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Wow got the Lifco 630 all fixed up with new capacitors and what a sweet sounding amp! Amazing overdrive when you crank it up. I guess i need to find a 4 ohm speaker now.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Wow got the Lifco 630 all fixed up with new capacitors and what a sweet sounding amp! Amazing overdrive when you crank it up. I guess i need to find a 4 ohm speaker now.


The original speaker in these was a Jensen/ Radio Speakers of Canada 15" driver... found in various Canadian amps of the period. They sound really good. They sometimes turn up in broken amps in pawnshops and so on... keep a lookout and you might find one. I have two Lifco 630s, one an original that I recapped and refurbished, the other a sort of replica built from a box of original parts (gutted chassis, both transformers, and an original RSofC speaker).

Here's a video of what mine (the one on the right) sounds like all fixed up. The one on the left is a 800 head, belonging to a customer.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice video, the amps have great tone. I cant seem to get the tremolo working on my Lifco 630 , I read on your web page that its bias based, could it be the rectifier tube?


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Nice video, the amps have great tone. I cant seem to get the tremolo working on my Lifco 630 , I read on your web page that its bias based, could it be the rectifier tube?



Hey Buzz, the tremolo wasn't working in mine, either, when I got it. The problem turned out to be one of the three 0.022uF caps in the oscillator, located at the preamp end of the chassis (C5, C6, C7 on the schematic available online ...just google image Lifco 630 schematic). All 3 caps tested fine for capacitance but one had high ESR (leaky). I replaced all three for good measure with Mojotone 0.022s from TubeStore, and the trem came back to life.

If it isn't the caps, check the first preamp tube, should be a 6AV6, which is the trem oscillator tube. I had problems with those 6AV6s blowing once the amp was recapped and biased at the proper voltage. You can still find OS or NOS 6AV6s; again Tubestore has them listed.

If the amp is functioning fine otherwise and sounds okay, except the trem, I would not suspect the rectifier. A bad rectifier is going to mess up your B+ voltage which is going to affect way more than the trem.

Good luck.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> The original speaker in these was a Jensen/ Radio Speakers of Canada 15" driver... found in various Canadian amps of the period. They sound really good. They sometimes turn up in broken amps in pawnshops and so on... keep a lookout and you might find one. I have two Lifco 630s, one an original that I recapped and refurbished, the other a sort of replica built from a box of original parts (gutted chassis, both transformers, and an original RSofC speaker).
> 
> Here's a video of what mine (the one on the right) sounds like all fixed up. The one on the left is a 800 head, belonging to a customer.


Those RSC 15s are to die for. I have one in a Vibroverb clone.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Those RSC 15s are to die for. I have one in a Vibroverb clone.



Yes, I have a second one in one of my own builds. Anytime you see a RSofC speaker, 12" or 15", grab whatever it is in even if the cab itself is garbage.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I picked up another 630 212 combo 2 months ago, the cab is damaged to hell but the amp sounds amazing. Got it to convert into head and 212 cab. its a pity that these cab fall apart so easily. 

I agree on the RSofC speaker … I added an input plug on my 115 combo that has one of these nice 15 in it to play with different heads.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I picked up another 630 212 combo 2 months ago, the cab is damaged to hell but the amp sounds amazing. Got it to convert into head and 212 cab. its a pity that these cab fall apart so easily.
> 
> I agree on the RSofC speaker … I added an input plug on my 115 combo that has one of these nice 15 in it to play with different heads.


I had a similar case -- a bunch of Lifco parts given to me in a box (including an original speaker), so I made a new cab and put it back together. Used an old piece of grill cloth from a Baldwin organ. Chassis, transformers and speaker are original.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> I had a similar case -- a bunch of Lifco parts given to me in a box (including an original speaker), so I made a new cab and put it back together. Used an old piece of grill cloth from a Baldwin organ. Chassis, transformers and speaker are original.
> View attachment 249568
> View attachment 249570



Wow ! 

Nice job ! 

Here is my last one... needs TLC ...


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of my Regal, Lifco and my old Japanese Gemtone (Aria). Jasons Mustang and Bronco Page posted in the Lesser known Canadian amp page.

The baffle in it didnt look original was hacked up. I took it out and put in a white birch baffle. It made the tone darker and has more bass. 

I just noticed the backing wood on the amp by the chasis has paper attached to it, probably dipped in asbestos. I'm going to get rid of it to be safe.

I like the little rubber gaskets that are around the mounting screws for the chassis.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Heres a pic of my Regal, Lifco and my old Japanese Gemtone (Aria). Jasons Mustang and Bronco Page posted in the Lesser known Canadian amp page.
> 
> The baffle in it didnt look original was hacked up. I took it out and put in a white birch baffle. It made the tone darker and has more bass.
> 
> ...



Love the guitar !


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> Yes, I have a second one in one of my own builds. Anytime you see a RSofC speaker, 12" or 15", grab whatever it is in even if the cab itself is garbage.


I've yet to find another one. I'm always on the lookout. I'll buy old Canadian cabs sight unseen, but usually end up with a bunch of ceramic Marslands.


----------

